# Don't sleep on Wild Growth Hair oil...



## Kinkyhairlady (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok I have been using this product for years mainly for blowdrying my hair. I never paid much attention to it and figured it was good at softening my new growth so I stuck with it. This past year I started applying the oil to my scalp before I got it rebraided and would put it on once or twice while in braids. I started noticing a growth spurt a few months ago but I did not think much of it. Over the weekend I took my braids out and washed, my hair was so heavy in the shower and I could feel it on my neck, ok still not thinking anything. Well I decided to blowdry my hair and to my surprise my hair is hitting my shoulders. I can put a ponytail and have some nice hangtime. WGO is the only product I have been using for the past year consistently. Don't sleep on this product it works!

Btw I am 100% natural and did the big chop Nov 09 where I had about 2 to 3 inches of hair. I will post pics but not tonight, just wanted to share. I think I can stick to this natural thing.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 14, 2010)

i used to love wild growth, it made my hair really soft and straight back in my pre-relaxer days! i switched to doo gro oil after that, pre-lhcf lol


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 14, 2010)

WGO was the first product I bought that was influenced by LHCF.  I really liked it because it didn't run down my face.  But it got lost in the flood of products that I've been trying since then.  I still have two bottles.


----------



## Freespirit02 (Sep 14, 2010)

I was just thinking that i should start using this product again. It really grew my hair back in the day.


----------



## chellero (Sep 14, 2010)

WGO made my hair feel great, but I can't stand the smell. It smells like circus animals.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes I know what u mean, I have a ton of products and it is only when I started wearing braids that I started using the oil consistently and realize it is contributing to my growth spurts. It really does work but I guess when your hair is not braided u are constantly monitoring it which is why many may not notice anything amazing about the product is really good


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 14, 2010)

hmmm sounds interesting :scratchch:
I might have to give this a try one day 
thanks for the insight Kinkyhairlady


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the review. My friend has a bottle and I opened it up to smell it.

 *The smell was soooo bad.*


----------



## FoxyMoxie (Sep 14, 2010)

When I was in high school I cut my hair and the back was really short. I started using WGHO on my hair consistently and by the end of the year I had a ponytail hitting the lower back of my neck. I don't have any idea why I stopped using it. I know I have a bottle somewhere. For those who don't like the smell, they have a lighter version that I haven't tried. Any reviews for it?


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks for the great review ima go get me some


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a couple at the house I am going to use while I have this sew in....thanks for the review!


----------



## chellero (Sep 14, 2010)

tressNdistress said:


> When I was in high school I cut my hair and the back was really short. I started using WGHO on my hair consistently and by the end of the year I had a ponytail hitting the lower back of my neck. I don't have any idea why I stopped using it. I know I have a bottle somewhere. For those who don't like the smell, they have a lighter version that I haven't tried. Any reviews for it?


 
It works just as well as the original and smells like circus animals too.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Sep 14, 2010)

chellero said:


> WGO made my hair feel great, but I can't stand the smell. It smells like *circus animals*.



 This is true.


----------



## Theresamonet (Sep 14, 2010)

I like the smell.  Its an earthy/herby/spicy scent.


----------



## gadgetdiva (Sep 14, 2010)

I bought some a while back that I thought I could try and my children love the way it feels on their scalp.  I have the light one (yellow bottle) smells like herbs and stuff! Its too heavy for my hair but I use it during my pre-poo and DC'ing processes.


----------



## bronzebomb (Sep 15, 2010)

chellero said:


> WGO made my hair feel great, but I can't stand the smell. It smells like circus animals.


 

LOL...Circus Animals!!!  I'm at work!  Don't make me laugh like this again!


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Sep 15, 2010)

Lol at circus animals! That's the perfect description. I used a bottle when it first came out and I loved the way it made my new growth lay down, I did notice some growth but soon after I started playing with boys and that smell is a no go. Don't sleep on Doo Gro oils either. The mega thick is my favorite. The best way to see if an oil works for me is to watch my hairline. When it starts to increase in thickness I know I've got a good oil.


----------



## Naturae (Sep 15, 2010)

I tried it back in '04 but stopped because of the smell.  Plus, back then it was $12 a bottle. I guess the price has come down since then b/c I have even seen it at Wally World  (walmart) in the ethnic hair isle

_ETA: I also had to stop using MTG for good...  it started giving my scalp magor itchies, so much it felt like my brain needed to be scratched._


----------



## Freespirit02 (Sep 15, 2010)

akimat001 said:


> I have a couple at the house I am going to use while I have this sew in....thanks for the review!


 
You will get mega growth..because I had a sew in when i first tried it..and omg..it was amazing.


----------



## 1QTPie (Sep 15, 2010)

I've never gotten through a 16th of an ounce of WGO. I just can't keep up with oiling my scalp, it's not something I like to do.

I recommend that you all smell the product before you purchase because that oil goes bad quickly. It already has a strong odor, when it's bad it changes colors and smells like arse.


----------



## favoured (Sep 15, 2010)

1QTPie said:


> I've never gotten through a 16th of an ounce of WGO. I just can't keep up with oiling my scalp, it's not something I like to do.
> 
> I recommend that you all smell the product before you purchase *because that oil goes bad quickly*. It already has a strong odor, when it's bad it changes colors and smells like arse.


 
@ the bolded: I was going to ask that question because I have a bottle that I'd bought months ago but never used. I'll be putting it in the trash and will get a new bottle. Thanks!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG  @ circus animals!!! I now look absolutely certifiable because I'm in a public place staring at the screen and laughing until I'm in tears!


----------



## Moonpie8 (Sep 27, 2010)

does anyone still use this? how is the growth?


----------



## alive (Sep 27, 2010)

please don't do this to me. I just got done bragging about how I'm not a PJ in the other thread about things to leave behind next year


----------



## Beany (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been using it for a week applying it to my scalp and length twice a week at night (the smell is usually gone/isn't as strong in the a.m.). It definitely makes the hair softer, I looked at the ingredients and I have the first three (olive oil, coconut oil and jojoba oil) so I may just do my own oil mix when I'm through with this bottle, idk. I'll use the entire bottle and see if I wanna re-up. I've been eyeing Megatek and MTG for the winter.


----------



## CandyCurls (Sep 27, 2010)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## dlove (Nov 9, 2010)

bumping i bought some the other day...


----------



## ppp422 (Nov 9, 2010)

WGHO definitely works!  I used it on my scalp for over a year when I had braids.  The only thing I didn't like at first was that I thought it was a little thick.


----------



## jerseygurl (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a bottle and also the light version too. I stopped using it for a while and just started using it again on my edges and I'm already noticing a change. I'll keep using it and report back at the end of the year.


----------



## dlove (Nov 25, 2010)

OP, this oil is the greatest!  It is literally changing the texture of my hair!  My 4a hair is more like 3a.  My 4b is like 4a!  My DD's 4a hair looks as if I added gel to style- it looks so neat.  I use the original formula to oil my scalp and the light moisturizer to seal in moisture.  Theses oils are the greatest and   I have shine for days!


----------



## Vashti (Nov 25, 2010)

I've never used WGO but I have used the Doo Gro oils and got good results with them. I stopped using them because it's cheaper to mix up my own oils that I already have in my kitchen.I remember the Doo Gro oil had a mild, pleasant scent to it.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Nov 25, 2010)

It grew back my bald spots


----------



## maxineshaw (Nov 25, 2010)

I tried this a while back.  I liked how it made my hair feel.  However, I find I prefer "pomade/grease" form products.  I also wasn't too big a fan of the fragrance.  I'd rather apply that bacon-smelling tar hair grease than WGO.


----------



## McQuay30 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello!!

How does an oil "go bad"? Just curiuos


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 27, 2010)

anyone have the ingredients for WGO listed???


----------



## ThickRoot (Nov 27, 2010)

I discovered this before I discovered the hair boards. I don't know if it was wild, but I'll say this it kept my new growth soft and manageable and it filled in rather nicely my edges. I really think it worked well for me. But I just really don't like the smell.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Nov 27, 2010)

I used WGO when I first started taking care of my hair for real in 2005.  It was great for edges, pre-shampoo or hot oil treatments.  I used it up for about 2 years and replaced it with other oils.  DH used to complain about the smell.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 27, 2010)

McQuay30 said:


> Hello!!
> 
> How does an oil "go bad"? Just curiuos


It can go bad from a number of factors:
1) Keeping it longer than the recommended shelf life. (Respect the recommended shelf life. Use up your oils before they expire.)
2) Not storing it properly; e.g., keeping it in the sun, keeping it in a warm, humid place, not storing in proper containers.
3) Introducing liquids or something foreign that can make it "go bad".

Proper storage and usage is a must! You'll know it's bad because it'll smell rancid or musty. 

HTH


----------



## AlliCat (Nov 27, 2010)

This is one of the first hair products I started using since my HHJ. It has a great consistency and is the only oil that made my hair soft. I didn't mind the smell at all. Since then I've replaced it with JBCO they give similar results, but JBCO seemed to thicken my hair more.

As for growth, WGO didn't do anything in that department. They should change their name


----------



## demlew (Nov 27, 2010)

OT, but I'm confessing that I always thought WGO was wheat germ oil. Thanks for clearing up the confusion! I'm not gonna try it though because I really like JBCO.


----------



## dlove (Nov 27, 2010)

^^^Yeah, someone started a thread about the confusion.  I think they clarified by stating that Wild Hair Oil is Whgo instead of WGO.  
Ok, I add peppermint oil and black cherry oil to diffuse the stinky smell in both original and yellow bottle.  I really like both the original ( used to grease my scalp) and the moisturizer ( used to seal in moisture daily).


----------



## dlove (Dec 6, 2010)

What type of shampoo are you using to wash this out with?  You know, all shampoo's are not created equally.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Dec 6, 2010)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> Ok I have been using this product for years mainly for blowdrying my hair. I never paid much attention to it and figured it was good at softening my new growth so I stuck with it. This past year I started applying the oil to my scalp before I got it rebraided and would put it on once or twice while in braids. I started noticing a growth spurt a few months ago but I did not think much of it. Over the weekend I took my braids out and washed, my hair was so heavy in the shower and I could feel it on my neck, ok still not thinking anything. Well I decided to blowdry my hair and to my surprise my hair is hitting my shoulders. I can put a ponytail and have some nice hangtime. WGO is the only product I have been using for the past year consistently. Don't sleep on this product it works!
> 
> Btw I am 100% natural and did the big chop Nov 09 where I had about 2 to 3 inches of hair. I will post pics but not tonight, just wanted to share. I think I can stick to this natural thing.


 
Did you post pics yet


----------



## shadylane21 (Dec 8, 2010)

See this is why I had to leave the board for awhile cuz ya'll bring out the PJ in me lol! I had this in my habd the other day at sallys, but I didn't know the 411! Sallys has some good reviews on it!


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (Dec 8, 2010)

_@Beautyaddict1913:  I see you live in Houston, TX.  I live in Sugar Land.  Where can I get the Wild Grow oil from???_


----------



## illuminatiamerica (Dec 13, 2010)

africanqueen456 said:


> It grew back my bald spots


 

pics please; i think once we start posting pics of certain products eliminating bald spots, it will save alot of sisters money and recover alot of product junkies


----------



## smwrigh3 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have been using this for a while now...about 3 times a week with a baggy but my hair is in braids under my wigs so I don't know if its giving me growth spurts but it does keep my hair soft after I moisturize! I dont plan on stopping anytime soon.


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 12, 2011)

I love wgho- just bought a new bottle. I was thinking about trying jbco- does anyone know how it compares?


----------



## pjbapb (Jan 12, 2011)

I used WGHO consistently for the first two years after I was natural.  Then the BSS by me stopped carrying it for some reason.  Then a few months ago it showed up in a different bottle with a different scent (IMO.)  Well when I used it before, I did get the growth and the softness, now this time around all I get is the smell and the itchies like no one's business.  I scratch like I have fleas whenever I use this stuff now.  I'm so sad about it too.  Has anyone else noticed a change in the formula?


----------



## Relentless (Jan 26, 2011)

I just bought a bottle a couple of weeks ago.  It smells horrible!  I guess I'll use it on my nape area and my temples for now, maybe twice weekly.  I'll put some all over my hair and scalp maybe a few hours after I get ready to wash my hair.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 26, 2011)

I used WGHO years ago, really started using for the first time I think sometime in 2003.  It was in the white/green bottle back then.  I still have an old applicator bottle of WGHO that I just used up and started putting other oils in.  I noticed they changed the packaging and the website...it used to have many testimonials.  WGHO always kept my hair soft, shiny, and it did help a lil' wit growth, and I only stopped using b/c smthn bttr came along---MTG!!

ETA: The old formula was not a bad smell at all...they must have changed the formulation if yall are saying it smells _horrible_...the old version had very simple ingredients: olive oil, jojoba oil, coconut oil, ergocalciferol (vitamin D), choline, inositol, iron, magnesium, phosphorus, calcium, natural color, fragrance.  I actually rather liked WGHO (old formula) b/c it was a good maintenance product for my ends and scalp.


----------



## dollface0023 (Jan 26, 2011)

I've also been using this product for awhile and it's great! I've been mixing it with mega tek and the growth is amazing.


----------



## dlove (Jan 30, 2011)

I had to stop...it stank too bad and I noticed how sticky it gets around the bottle.  Had me thinking that I would have problems with build up, then moisture retention problems, then breakage...


----------



## dede1129 (Feb 19, 2011)

I just bought some more today and cannot remember why i stopped using it. It works wonder on my new growth and keeps my hair moisturized which I really need during these winter months. I Love it!


----------



## Dizz (Feb 19, 2011)

CIRCUS ANIMALS!!


----------



## BobbieDoll (Feb 19, 2011)

I was in the BSS store and passed this and almost got it. I might go back and get it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 16, 2017)

I really like this oil and I believe it aids in hair growth. When it's on my scalp I feel it doing something. It also moisturizes my scalp. It's also a natural product.  I did see extra growth.


----------



## FriscoGirl (Jul 17, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I really like this oil and I believe it aids in hair growth. When it's on my scalp I feel it doing something. It also moisturizes my scalp. It's also a natural product.  I did see extra growth.



I've looked for it in BSS and can't find it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 17, 2017)

FriscoGirl said:


> I've looked for it in BSS and can't find it.


I ordered it off EBay like a dummy, they have it in my local BSS. I think Amazon has it too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 17, 2017)

It keeps my new growth lubricated and soft. Doesn't help me with growth, but it helps control breakage.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 17, 2017)

Been using it off and on for years, now I am using it a few times a week on my and my daughters hair.


----------



## happycakes (Jul 20, 2017)

How does it smell?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 20, 2017)

pinkopulence said:


> How does it smell?


The smell....lol. I notice that when I use to much it AINT GOOD after a day. But when I use it as recommended its all good. I don't smell it in my hair.

In the bottle it has an herbal smell, but mixed in the hair it takes on another character.  It's two faced lol. And it will call you out if you use too much. Excuse the redundancy.


----------

